# How Long?



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Exactly how long do bitches stay in heat? She was found on Feb. 26th, and they said she came in heat right after that..


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I "think" it's 3 weeks.
I'm not positive though


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

3 weeks - have fun. If it goes longer she may have an infection.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Couldn't get her in today to have her ear looked at but have an appt. at 9:15 Tuesday morning..She's suppose to be spayed on Wednesday but will see what the doc says..


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

They may put it off by a couple weeks. Because Shelby was small, we waited until she was just about a year before spaying her. About 3 days before her appt. she went into heat, and I think they made us wait about a week after she was done before they would take her in.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I'm her temporary home, she was only suppose to be her maybe a week to get spayed, chipped and shots then go to Canada to be fostered...My husband already is having a hard time cause he's having to take on/off her diaper for her to go potty..I can just see this turn into another attachment case. We decided to name her Bailey...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Update: The vet took a scraping of the crap in her ear and will do a more detailed cleaning tomorrow when she is out for her spay, which he plans on doing anyway...He doesn't see any signs of infection from her who who, and he thinks this is her first heat, he says she looks like she is 10-12 months old. She was great for the vet...Thankful for my vet, I love him...


----------

